# White Screen Problem



## softballgurl (Jun 16, 2013)

My IPhone 4 had a white screen then it is now a grey with black around it. I can't restart it by the sleep/wake button because it is broken. I don't know another way to do it so can you tell me another way to fix it?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome.

The only thing I can think of is a solution that's worked for iPod touches - it's also been said to work for iPads and iPhones.
You're supposed to hold down on the volume buttons really hard. Whether at the same time, or start with pushing the volume up. Then down. 

This may be a long shot though, since you said the sleep/wake button is broken.

Have you tried plugging it into your computer yet?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

AdamDaieh,

This is to let you know that I edited the link from your post and that this is is our current policy regarding jailbreaking for future reference:


> "This is a very specialized subject and it's beyond our capabilities to help with such topics. Although it is legal to unlock/jailbreak phones in some countries it is still illegal in others. Several manufacturers use methods to prevent it. Any incorrect advice given can easily render the phone unworkable and we wouldn't want that to happen".


Thanks for understanding.


----------

